# 9. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon IGB



## Stallion (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander,

jo, wollt mal fragen wer alles mitfährt?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, war letztes jahr schon geil  und letztes Jahr waren auch die ganzen deutschen Pros da 
Frei mich schon wie nix auf die Pastaparty am Vorabend  und natürlich auch aufs Rennen 


Wer noch nix davon gehört hat, hier is der Link:

http://www.rsc-mtb.de/index.htm

Die Strecke ist im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr etwas geändert worden.

Die einzelnen Streckendaten, sind jetzt wie folgt:

Marathon:         95 Kilometer; 2.600 Höhenmeter
                    Kurzstrecke:      48 Kilometer, 1.400 Höhenmeter
                    Mini-Strecke:     32 Kilometer, 1.000 Höhenmeter

Das ganze findet in Sankt Ingbert im Saarland statt.

Strecke ist einfach TOP, auch bei derbstem Regen noch gut fahrbar, wie (fast) alles hier im Saarland


----------



## Sunray (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Danke für die Infos.
Du scheinst die Strecken ja besser zu kennen.
Bin letztes Wochenende den Halbmarathon (67 km) am Erbeskopf mitgefahren.
Wie sind beide Strecken im Vergleich ?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (20. Juli 2008)

Ich kann die beiden Strecken leider nicht vergleichen da ich leider immer noch nicht den Erbskopfmarathon mitradeln konnte 

Aber man kann St.Ingbert ungefähr so beschreiben:
Auf und Ab, keine Zeit zum Luftholen, denn die Auffahrten habens echt in sich und auf den danach folgenden Trail muss man sich 100% konzentrieren.
Ist technisch aber auch konditionell ein großer aber machbarer Brocken für jeden (solange man sich nicht selbst überschätzt )

Für mich einer der, oder sogar der schönste Marathon mit einer geilen Strecke, einem super Orga-Team und einer tollen Atmosphäre 

Alles in allem, ein Muss für jeden Mountainbiker 

Und die Pastaparty am Vorabend ist einfach der Hammer 

Edit: Ich bin letztes Jahr nur die 30km gefahren, war meine erste Veranstaltung und dann gleich sowas  hab erst 4-5 Monate vorher mim MTB-Sport angefangen und dann gleich so ein Teil mitgefahren (ich wohn 10 Minuten vom Start weg deshalb gleich das), war schon hart aber unvergesslich  Ich werd dieses Jahr auch nur die 32km fahren da ich jetzt seit 3 Wochen pausieren muss und noch mind. 1 1/2 Wochen dranhängen muss da ich mir bei nem Sturz es Handgelenk gebrochen hab


----------



## Sunray (20. Juli 2008)

Ok, danke.
Wünsche dir eine gute Besserung.
Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja dann auf dem event.


----------



## Stallion (20. Juli 2008)

Danke ;-)
War heut mal die Bremsen von meinem neuen Bike einfahren und hab gemerkt das ich doch ziemlich aus em training rausbin...

Naja es is ja noch ein bissel Zeit bis dahin,
Kette rechts


----------



## kastel67 (21. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Erbeskopf ist konditionell anspruchsvoller, St. Ingbert fordert der Technik mehr ab und hat die härteren Rampen.

Aber beides Strecken die in der oberen Liga spielen. Nicht zu Vergleichen mit Frammersbach oder St. Wendel.

Gruß k67


----------



## Sunray (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Interessant zu hören da für mich persönlich St. Ingbert als Vorbereitung für St Wendel dient.
St Wendel ist für mich Hauptsaisonziel.
MfG


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juli 2008)

Wobei man sagen muß ,daß St.Wendel im letzten Jahr durch die Streckenänderung deutlich an Anspruch zugenommen hat und der Trailanteil stark erhöht wurde.
Lies Dir mal den Bericht aus dem letzten Jahr durch.
Hilft bestimmt.
http://www.alpencross.com/d547_st.-wendel-im-schlamm-2007.html


----------



## Sunray (22. Juli 2008)

Und ich Depp hab schon die Startgebühr überwiesen.


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juli 2008)

Wenns trocken ist macht es bestimmt Spaß
Aber....


----------



## Stallion (23. Juli 2008)

> Aber....



..nur WENN...

Also in St. Ingbert bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, aber dieses Jahr mit nem Fully (ob das gut geht?)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich dieses Jahr St. Wendel wagen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

die Strecke ist im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr leichter geworden!
Wenn man jetzt die ersten 23 Kilometer hinter sich hat, hat man das Gröbste eigentlich schon hinter sich...
Einfach sich nicht überdrehen und schon klappt das, so technisch schwer ist die Strecke auch gar nicht (bis auf drei-vier Stellen), da die Trails sehr fest sind und sich gut fahren lassen (kein loses Geröll o. ä.)!
Dafür bieten sie aber jede Menge Fahrspaß, und man kann richtig schön durch "surfen"...
Vielleicht sehen wir uns!?!


----------



## Stallion (23. Juli 2008)

Meinst du jetzt IGB oder WND?

Bin IGB letztes Jahr mim hardtail gefahren, hab aber jetz en neues AllMountain, ich sehs ja bei der Vorfahrt in 2 wochen wie ich zurecht komm ;-)


Edit: Frage welche strecke du meinst hat sich gerade geklärt ;-)


----------



## kastel67 (28. August 2008)

Moin,

und wie schaut es aus? Wer fährt mit und in welchem Zustand ist die Strecke? 
Gibt es eigentlich Flaschen in den Verpflegungsstellen? Also ich meine die für den Flaschenhalter am Rad!

Gruß k67


----------



## 007ike (28. August 2008)

St.Ingbert: die Strecke ist in einem trochenen super Zustand!
St.Wendel: die Abschnitte mit dem Lehm, auf denen niemand fahren konnte sind wieder raus, alle Abschnitte die übelst Schlammig waren wurden mit Schotter oder Hexelgut trocken gelegt. Selbst bei ähnlich nassen Bedingungen wie im letzten Jahr, wird die Sache um Welten besser zu fahren sein!


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. August 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> St.Ingbert: die Strecke ist in einem trochenen super Zustand!
> St.Wendel: die Abschnitte mit dem Lehm, auf denen niemand fahren konnte sind wieder raus, alle Abschnitte die übelst Schlammig waren wurden mit Schotter oder Hexelgut trocken gelegt. Selbst bei ähnlich nassen Bedingungen wie im letzten Jahr, wird die Sache um Welten besser zu fahren sein!



St.W.:dann will ich mal hoffen dass wir dieses jahr über die frühstücksrunde raus kommen hihi (insiderscherz)

fahren wir die langstrecke zusammen ?

joe
St.I.:fahre ich nur wenn ich mich am tag vorher bei den 12h solo gut warmgefahren habe... (noch`n scherz)


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2008)

ich bin dabei  
bin noch unentschlossen ob ich mittel oder mini fahr 
wenn die strecke so wie letztes jahr is dann aknn ich sie nur empfehlen ;-) 
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (31. August 2008)

Moin,

bin frisch zurück von der 48er Strecke und mit meiner Zeit von ca. 2:35 auch ganz zufrieden. Vor allem weil sich bei km 40 mein Schaltwerk verabschiedet und mir nur noch die drei oberen (leichten) Gänge zur Verfügung standen und die drei Kettenblätter vorne.

Top Veranstaltung. Super Wetter. 1A Orga. WARME DUSCHEN!! TAUSCHFLASCHEN IN DER VERPFLEGUNG!!

Dank an die Orga, die freiwilligen Helfer, Rettungsdienste und Bundeswehr.

Gruß k67


----------



## Dr.Slown (31. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin frisch zurück von der 48er Strecke und mit meiner Zeit von ca. 2:35 auch ganz zufrieden. Vor allem weil sich bei km 40 mein Schaltwerk verabschiedet und mir nur noch die drei oberen (leichten) Gänge zur Verfügung standen und die drei Kettenblätter vorne.
> 
> ...



hi,
schliese mich dem ganzen an.bin das erste mal dabei gewesen, und das als ersatzfahrer(Gruß nach südfrankreich).die strecke ist echt super und die ganzen sahnigen trails ne wucht.mir persönlich hat es der "DB-Trail" mächtig angetan, aber auch die vorherigen sind richtig g.... zu fahren.
bin jedenfalls im nächtsten jahr wieder dabei.
zu meiner zeit sag ich lieber nichts.

wenn jemand das ganze per gps aufgenommen hat, wäre prima.
danke an alle beteiligten.
Doc


----------



## 007ike (31. August 2008)

gps daten gibt es auf der Seite des Veranstalters


----------



## Kika (1. September 2008)

Kann mich nur anschließen: schöne, flowige Strecke und sehr gute Organisation. Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## Skunkworks (1. September 2008)

Sehr schöne Veranstaltung! -was zu großen Teilen auch am Wetter lag.
Alle Trails / Abfahrten waren gut zu fahren und meistens konnte man auch noch überholen. Der DB Trail war sehr schön aber leider wie alle anderen auch viel, viel zu kurz. Ich bin nächstes Jahr zur Langstrecke wieder da. Hier wäre ein Race-Fully das bessere Konzept.
Die gefahrenen Zeiten sind schon der Wahnsinn, auch bei den Frauen auf der 48KM Distanz. Die gemeinsame Wertung von Lizenzlern und Hobbyfahren finde ich nicht gut, auch wenn es die Siegerehrung wesentlich verkürzt.
Was mir nicht mehr passiert: zu spät anmelden und dann aus Startblock zwei starten. Genau zum ersten wirklichen Anstieg (??? Kniebrecher) ist man in die Langsammen aus Block 1 reinkommen und hat Stehversuche veranstaltet. Aber das war wirklich die einzige Stelle, wo man schwer überholen konnte-hätte ich nicht gedacht war daher positiv überrascht.

SW


----------



## kastel67 (1. September 2008)

Moin,

gibt es eigentlich Fotos von der Veranstaltung? Da waren ja die tollsten Blitzkonstruktionen auf der Strecke. Ich sehe jetzt noch lauter blaue Lichter.

Gruß k67


----------



## Stallion (1. September 2008)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				Ein paar von euch habe ich am Eichertsfelsen erwischt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wer Lust hat, kann sich die Bilder unter 

http://picasaweb.google.de/SKayser74...arMarathon2008

anschauen. 			 		 	 	 
 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				Ihr könnt ja mal bei sol.de shcauen, die haben auch fotos gemacht. 			 		 	 	 
sonst hab ich bis jetz noch keine gefunden


----------



## Dr.Slown (1. September 2008)

hi,
danke für die gps info.
und auch danke für die bilder, leider bin ich nicht darauf zu sehen.

@all
also raus mit den bildern,videos,etc.
habt dank

Gruß
Doc


----------



## kastel67 (1. September 2008)

Stallion schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Ein paar von euch habe ich am Eichertsfelsen erwischt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Tolle Fotos. Leider nur keines von mir. Hat den niemand ein Foto von einem extrem gut aussehenden Nutella Fahrer gemacht?

Gruß k67


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Danke! Tolle Fotos. Leider nur keines von mir. Hat den niemand ein Foto von einem extrem gut aussehenden Nutella Fahrer gemacht?
> 
> Gruß k67



ne ich hab dich aber gesehen  
und von mir is auch kein bild dabei außer atürlich von der ehrung ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (2. September 2008)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hi ihr,
> 
> bin ich nu auch mal da.. also, ab mittwoch werden weitere bilder auf der in media site zu sehen sein.
> 
> greetz, ransom andy


----------

